# Corey Brewer Speaks on Improvement



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Corey Brewer Speaks*


> He's no loser. Brewer starred on the Florida Gators team that won back-to-back NCAA championships, and nobody who has ever watched him play can ever call him a quitter. He goes hard at every instant of every game. He also went really hard outside of games, completely overhauling his offensive games. John Hollinger wrote last month that Brewer might be the most improved NBA shooter ever. Even though he tosses up half-court end-of-quarter prayers every chance he gets, Brewer's shooting 35 percent from downtown, compared to 19 percent two seasons ago.
> 
> Brewer's now starring in a Timberwolves' campaign promoting him as the NBA's Most Improved Player. We asked him about his bounce-back season and more:
> 
> ...


Such a great player. Hopefully Minny can get it turned around and start doing some good things. I want to see this kid succeed!


----------

